# New project...Giro Keirin frame



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This baby is still in route to me from Japan....I hope to have the frame by this weekend..

Many more pics and details to come... The biggest issue I'm dealing with now is the frame has 110mm rear spacing(8mm axles).

I have 3 options...

1. Buy a Dura Ace conversion kit if I can find one...They sell a kit for converting Dura Ace 7600 hubs to 110 spacing and sloted 8mm axles. They are only about $40 but very hard to find. I have the hubs already.
2. Buy a Phil Wood conversion kit- Phil also sells a Keirin conversion- It's about $110 for the kit...I hve the hubs already
3. File the 8 mm dropout slots to make them 10 mm. I can then either shove a 120mm rear hub in place or respace my Dura Ace 7600 hubs to 110 but leave the 10mm axle( easy job)

I'm leaning toward number 3 

Anywho.....I have plenty of time to think about it....I'm going with a chopped black Brooks B17 saddle with very cool black bar tape that has red stitching....


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I hope it arrives soon so you can have a bike to ride. It looks sick, by the way.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

damn..... you'll do what you want/need to, but if it were me I wouldn't file the d/os


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> damn..... you'll do what you want/need to, but if it were me I wouldn't file the d/os



I know, the purest in me wants to keep it at 110mm with 8mm axles...

We'll see what happens when the frame comes...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Pablo said:


> I hope it arrives soon so you can have a bike to ride.



you sound like my wife....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I know, the purest in me wants to keep it at 110mm with 8mm axles...
> 
> We'll see what happens when the frame comes...




btw, doesn't phil make 110 keirin hubs? just get one of those. pure, baby


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

If you want to make it 10mm and perfect it could be machined easily enough. Clever use of a drill press and some scrap lumber could also yield nice results.


BTW that is one fine looking frame. You'll have to start track racing now.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

You're killing us, A G A I N !!! Beautiful ride. Nice color combo as well.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> btw, doesn't phil make 110 keirin hubs? just get one of those. pure, baby


I have Phil's(see option number 2).. He wants $110 for the conversion kit... I still might do it becasue my Phils are black with red PHIL lettering,


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thommy said:


> Nice color combo as well.



as most know, black and red are my favorite color combination. when you add the yellow highlights, this frame was a must buy....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I have Phil's(see option number 2).. He wants $110 for the conversion kit... I still might do it becasue my Phils are black with red PHIL lettering,



well just build up some keirin wheels... I know you want to. pure, pure, pure

novatech & miche hubsets are relatively inexpensive, but the phil bling is hard to beat


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

no are NO help at all.....Spend, spend, spend...... 

Edit: [email protected] you.....I just ordered the Phil Keirin conversion....110 spacing it is


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> no are NO help at all.....Spend, spend, spend......
> 
> Edit: [email protected] you.....I just ordered the Phil Keirin conversion....110 spacing it is




NO, [email protected] YOU... here is was I feelin' all hawt gettin' a BFSSFGGB IRO and before I have the time to install a headset and transfer parts (still not done) you roll out a new Casseroll and NJS frameset... [email protected] you!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

That's a good way to start off '08... just when I was sure I was over the keirin thing you throw this out there. Lucky short people. The lug work looks as good as Sampsons which I think have some of the best frame work of all of them (except maybe Nagasawa.)

I see you've already order the Phil kit but I thought keirin-culture sold the Dura Ace kits as well (speaking of Dura Ace those 7600 high flange hubs have really come down in price...)


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

You just want to "out bling" us all at the next Dave Hickey Memorial SoCal Fixie Ride. I'm just going to have to find a red 3 Rensho (always wanted one) before you get here.

By the way, I got the "old guy" pic. Way cool. Thanks!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

And P.S.

If you found Performance, you could have swung a dead cat and hit us. We're two doors over, towards the beach, but easy to miss in our "strip mall." Shame, as I was hoping to see you again.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

[email protected] was looking toward the 405 and across the street


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

And P.P.S.

That's a gorgeous frameset. What's the genesis? I'm not familiar with the Giro. Tubing? Builder?

I still want a 3 Rensho - I have since the '80's.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Frame came last night...5 days from Japan..wow....

Here are a couple of close up lug shots....sweet...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Frame came last night...5 days from Japan..wow....
> 
> Here are a couple of close up lug shots....sweet...




NJS baby... you gonna put some cut-down risers and deep Vs on it? no brake or are you gonna drill it? if you're gonna drill it then I mighta had a diff response on the wheel qustion...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The frame will be ridden on the street so I'll have a brake..... I'll either drill it or replace it with a drilled fork...

These frames aren't rare so I don't have a problem taking a drill to it......I'll decide this weekend


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

So, its getting kind of hard to just go out and get the cheapest possible frame w/ semi-horizontal dropouts to use as my beater bike when you keep on posting pics of your beautiful new track bikes.

Congrats on you new bike, quality Japanese lugged steel is hard (if not impossible) to beat, IMO.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

keirin brake mount/kit? just sayin'....

pure


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> keirin brake mount/kit? just sayin'....
> 
> pure



I hear ya,.....too ugly for me...just don't like 'em


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a great looking frameset, Dave.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Gorgeous frame. I'm wiping up the drool from my desk.

(by the way, it was good to "meet" you (shake your hand). I wasn't feeling that great and had come to the races with a bunch of guys from my LBS so I didn't feel right ditching out on friends i came with. I'm sure though that one of these days we'll cross paths again and have more time to chat, drink a beer, and maybe even ride bikes  )





joe


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I keep coming back to look at this frame........sigh....I like it...and the worst part is knowing it is MY size too.........you know bud, you're gonna need a bigger office......lol


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> no are NO help at all.....Spend, spend, spend......
> 
> Edit: [email protected] you.....I just ordered the Phil Keirin conversion....110 spacing it is


If you want to keep it pure you might want to check this guy out. 

http://njsframes.blogspot.com/searc...-max=2008-01-01T00:00:00+09:00&max-results=30 He has the 110 hubs and if you scroll down he also has the Shimano conversion kits.

He may be out now but seems to restock stuff pretty fast.

Brad


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

I reckon the Italian flag colors in the headbadge are homage to the Giro d'Italia, but wierd on a Keirin bike...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

austex said:


> I reckon the Italian flag colors in the headbadge are homage to the Giro d'Italia, but wierd on a Keirin bike...




the name "Giro" must really throw you


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy Crap David!!

Stunning, simply beautiful.

Congrats.


BTW - what's this "Dave Hickey Memorial Ride" stuff. Was there a news item I should have heard, is this really Dave posting??


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Holy Crap David!!
> 
> Stunning, simply beautiful.
> 
> ...



LOL....I didn't know I was dead.... Yeah there was a fixie ride in California. I was out there on business and a group of us got together for a ride


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> The frame will be ridden on the street so I'll have a brake..... I'll either drill it or replace it with a drilled fork...
> 
> These frames aren't rare so I don't have a problem taking a drill to it......I'll decide this weekend


See Giros up on auction here all the time but those colours are cool. 
Re keirin brake mount/kit? ...
+1 on the ugly looks. lot of the guys over here have huge chunky blocks of wood bolted up there when they are out training on the roads., never say anything to them cause (a) they earn tons of money riding and I am a mere amateur (b) the steroids have made them a little slow on the uptake... They might think I was talking about their legs....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> See Giros up on auction here all the time but those colours are cool.
> Re keirin brake mount/kit? ...
> +1 on the ugly looks. lot of the guys over here have huge chunky blocks of wood bolted up there when they are out training on the roads., never say anything to them cause (a) they earn tons of money riding and I am a mere amateur (b) the steroids have made them a little slow on the uptake... They might think I was talking about their legs....



I ended up drilling the fork..... Here are some updated shots..

I'm waiting on the Phil 110mm conversion kit for the rear hub and some 7600 Dura Ace cranks on their way from Japan.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

whoa, whoa, whoa... a keirin frame with bottle bosses? did you add those or did it come that way (or is it a strap-on)? 

dig the old-skool ?Suntour brake


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I added the cage....brake is Dura Ace 7400....


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see this built-up... I am sure it will look great!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Dang that is purty!

Flyn G


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one!*

I was watching that one too but I just can't bring myself to go with the 110x8 setup. I wish I had been logging in when I was in Tokyo as I'm sure Kalavinka had the DA keirin conversion axles. Probably not back there for another 6-12 months. 

It's weird. Considering the outstanding quality, pricing remains extremely spotty. Good luck in finding that primo 3Rensho Katana. You ride what, a 53 center to top, 52 ctc?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I prefer 51 CTC with a 53-54 TT... I found a 3Rensho last night but I really don't need another bike right now... 

As for my Giro. The Phil Wood Keirin conversation came yesterday...It was a 10 minute job to swap out the rear axle and bearings.... Very easy...

Now if my 7600 cranks will show up from Japan, I'll be good to go...Tracking show in SFO so it won't be long.... On a side note, the Japanese version of express mail is lightning quick(EMS?)

Here is a teaser shot....No complete bike shots until I get my 7600 cranks...I have 7400 road cranks on there now


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

She's finished.. I posted complete pics over in Bike, Frames and Forks but here are a couple


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just beautiful, Dave.

The "gum-wall" with red stripe tires (Michelins aren't they?) look perfect.

What I don't know is how you decide which bike to ride.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'm not sure what happened to gong "cold turkey" on the collecting thing.....

Appears to have turned into turkey ranching....lol

not that ANY of your bikes are turkeys that is...although turkey is mighty tasty as are all your bikes...

just one question....for a guy that just "found" Brooks saddles.....how many are you up to now?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> I'm not sure what happened to gong "cold turkey" on the collecting thing.....
> 
> Appears to have turned into turkey ranching....lol
> 
> ...



Yeah, that cold turkey thing didn't work very good... I have 5 Brooks....Thankfully the B17 is my favorite....The Swift is nice but the B17 fits better


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yeah, that cold turkey thing didn't work very good... I have 5 Brooks....Thankfully the B17 is my favorite....The Swift is nice but the B17 fits better



REALLY?......hehehehe.....I got 4 words for you...I TOLD YOU SO


what were you thinking....the mind is strong the soul is weak.

If it had you probably would have just swapped it off for a REAL vice...so this is a good thing.

Are you aware that you can buy replacement rivets for the brooks saddles...the big copper ones....heheehehheheh just saying (to a man who takes a drill to brand new frame that hasn't been under him yet....)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Just beautiful, Dave.
> 
> The "gum-wall" with red stripe tires (Michelins aren't they?) look perfect.
> 
> What I don't know is how you decide which bike to ride.



Michelin still make them in wire bead. Mine are the old folding Axial Select. Jones bikes sells them for $15 on eBay... The new wire bead ones look exactly the same


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

http://www.wallbike.com/accessories/rivets.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> http://www.wallbike.com/accessories/rivets.html



LOL..gee thanks....Just what I need another project


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> LOL..gee thanks....Just what I need another project



You looked bored.........shoot, man...a CHEAP project...only 15 bucks.....
Actually, the solid rivets are a B1TCH to put in....seriously. There has to be a special tool or something that I didn't have.

And here you have it....the four REAL words of encouragement a guy desperately need to clinch the deal.

*YOU CAN'T DO THAT*

edit: actually a real help would be a second set of hands!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

Dave
That is such a nice looking bike. You should feel proud that someone on lafixed.com thought you did such a non-hipster job on your bike, they included it in the NOT HOT bike section. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

93561rider said:


> Dave
> That is such a nice looking bike. You should feel proud that someone on lafixed.com thought you did such a non-hipster job on your bike, they included it in the NOT HOT bike section. Congratulations.:thumbsup:



LOL...Thanks...I'm proud to be a non-hipster


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

93561rider said:


> Dave
> That is such a nice looking bike. You should feel proud that someone on lafixed.com thought you did such a non-hipster job on your bike, they included it in the NOT HOT bike section. Congratulations.:thumbsup:


What page is it on cause I'm on that site and I totally dig this bike. Awesome job on the build btw, very clean.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Some tool just pasted a link to its velospace page which I guess Dave deleted 'cause it doesn't go through anymore.

Don't let the haters win Dave!


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

Alx said:


> What page is it on cause I'm on that site and I totally dig this bike. Awesome job on the build btw, very clean.


It's in the :
Bike Photos #2 (NOT HOT)

They just posted the address to Dave's Velospace, no pictures.

When I was looking at getting a fixed gear bike I started reading that website to get some info. It's more of a lifestyle website, not much good info there, unless you're a 16 year old hipster.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Beautifully done, Dave.


----------

